# Tonight is the night!



## CloseYetFar

I will receive my EA degree tonight!  I cannot wait to go through from what I have heard is an awesome experience.


----------



## crono782

Good luck!


----------



## mrpierce17

Try to remember everything you hear being said around you and good luck


----------



## CloseYetFar

mrpierce17 said:


> Try to remember everything you hear being said around you and good luck



Thanks!  I will try to absorb everything that I can from the experience!


----------



## dlewis99211213

U will do fine there's no bogie man going to get u and u do not have to ride a goat


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations soon to be brother. I promise you that it will be very enjoyable and an experience that you will not forget. Keep us posted.


----------



## CloseYetFar

That was quite an awesome and honoring experience to have taken last night.  There were about 50 men there last night for the degree including my grandfather and best friends dad who I have knows 17 years, both of which I had no idea were Masons until I decided to take this journey.


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations brother. Glad to have you as one of us.


----------



## mrpierce17

Welcome !!


----------



## dmurawsky

Congratulations! My initiation was last night as well! Welcome!


----------



## CloseYetFar

dmurawsky said:


> Congratulations! My initiation was last night as well! Welcome!



Congratulations are sent your way as well!  I hope it was as great an experience for you as it was for me!


----------



## dmurawsky

CloseYetFar said:


> Congratulations are sent your way as well!  I hope it was as great an experience for you as it was for me!


It was, indeed! Good luck with the memorization.


----------



## CloseYetFar

It is all mouth to ear here, so I am unsure of how long it will take.  I have also heard I have a pretty strict but great mentor who knows his stuff really well.  I will be giving him a call tonight to set up a time to begin meeting.  The lodge has a MM degree tonight so I will have to wait until at least tomorrow to begin.  I am looking forward to it!


----------



## AndreAshlar

Listen!


----------



## Warrior1256

dmurawsky said:


> Congratulations! My initiation was last night as well! Welcome!


Congratulations brother.


----------



## CloseYetFar

I went over the last part of the necessary information that needed to be learned last night and will be turning in my proficiency on Wednesday night!


----------



## mrpierce17

Good luck you got this bro


----------



## Warrior1256

Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## CloseYetFar

I'm only really worried about my nerves.  I don't much like being the center of attention, but this is something that will help me get over that fear haha!  I have everything down to where I can ask the questions and give the answers of everything up until the last two questions which I'm fairly certain of the answers but need to keep pounding them into my brain.  I will be ready by Wednesday and then I get to move on to the FC.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Nothing to worry about.  Just demonstrate what you already know you know.  No sweat.


----------



## Warrior1256

CloseYetFar said:


> I'm only really worried about my nerves.  I don't much like being the center of attention, but this is something that will help me get over that fear haha!  I have everything down to where I can ask the questions and give the answers of everything up until the last two questions which I'm fairly certain of the answers but need to keep pounding them into my brain.  I will be ready by Wednesday and then I get to move on to the FC.


I know how you feel, I'm the same way. However, if you know the material really well you'll be fine.


----------



## crono782

You'd be surprised how much many men have benefitted in terms of public speaking and such by being a Freemason. Being a Lodge officer helped me more than speech class ever did, hah.


----------



## dfreybur

crono782 said:


> You'd be surprised how much many men have benefitted in terms of public speaking and such by being a Freemason. Being a Lodge officer helped me more than speech class ever did, hah.



Becoming comfortable giving speeches and presentations was on the list of reasons I petitioned.  Also becoming comfortable in a tuxedo.


----------



## CloseYetFar

Well, I turned in last night and am pleased to inform you all that I turned in an excellent proficiency.  When the time came for me to sit down I felt as if I had forgotten everything that had been taught to me, but as soon as the first question was asked, everything just started spewing out.  I only missed one word in the whole thing and everyone was very pleased with my turn in.  I get my FC a week from tonight because tonight is our business meeting.


----------



## majaliwagogo

I want to join can we help me for open the company for tours & safari in Tanzania Africa watch Lodge WWW. Legendary Lodge. Com arusha Tanzania 

Sent from my TECNO M3 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Freemasonry is not a business. If you want to join a lodge, find one nearby. If you're starting a business, good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

CloseYetFar said:


> Well, I turned in last night and am pleased to inform you all that I turned in an excellent proficiency.  When the time came for me to sit down I felt as if I had forgotten everything that had been taught to me, but as soon as the first question was asked, everything just started spewing out.  I only missed one word in the whole thing and everyone was very pleased with my turn in.  I get my FC a week from tonight because tonight is our business meeting.


Congratulations brother.


----------



## CloseYetFar

I was passed to FC on the 13th and it was more than I could have imagined.  The lectures were so incredible.  There is so much awesome information in them.  One member from another lodge gave the middle chamber lecture start to end without any hesitation or mix ups.  I was told he worked on that lecture for a year straight and wouldn't do it without having it down perfectly.

I am trying to find one to go watch before I turn in again.  If things keep going as they are now I will be doing that in about a week or 2.  We are already at the obligation after 2 times going over it.


----------



## TXMasonDKW3

Congrats, brother. The FC degree was a great one. You'll have that work ready to turn in in no time. I am receiving my MM degree this evening. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## CloseYetFar

TXMasonDKW3 said:


> Congrats, brother. The FC degree was a great one. You'll have that work ready to turn in in no time. I am receiving my MM degree this evening. I am really looking forward to it.



Congrats on your soon to be MM degree!  I cannot wait to get there.  Each degree so far has been exponentially better than the last so I am curious as to what is in store for me on that one.  Right now I am just trying to work on my memory work for my turn in and learn as much as I can from this experience as well.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.


----------



## TXMasonDKW3

What a night and what a degree!


----------



## CloseYetFar

I will be turning in my FC proficiency tomorrow!  Took about 11 days to get down and I am not nearly as nervous as I was for me EA turn in haha.


----------



## CloseYetFar

I turned in my FC proficiency and will be receiving my MM degree on the 11th of December.  I wasn't as nervous as the first time, but I did repeat one part twice which I was a little upset with myself about.  Other than that it was a good turn in and the brothers were impressed again, which pleased me.  Getting my MM degree before Christmas is really awesome for me because that was the goal I put for myself when my petition was accepted.  I will also be able to visit a lodge out of state when I go out of town for Christmas to just outside of Baton Rouge, LA.  I will just have to get the examination practice down before I go.


----------



## CloseYetFar

Tonight I will be raised!  It seems as if the day has been going by so slow.  I can't wait to get to the lodge for good fellowship, a good meal, and then my degree!


----------



## mrpierce17

Congratulations feed the Goat well and he might not buck as hard when you ride him Good luck brother enjoy the experience


----------



## CloseYetFar

I just got home from my raising and all I can say is wow!  That was a very awesome experience, and one that I will never forget!  DDGL put on the degree tonight, and I had the privilege of having my best friend's father there who I've known for 17 years and my grandfather there for this very huge step in my life.  Neither of them I knew to be masons until I decided to take this path in my life. 

My grandfather did the honors of presenting me my apron and also the Bible that I took my obligation on.  Then he pulled out a jewelry box and presented me a gift that I never knew existed. He opened the box which had his father's (my great grandfather's) Masonic ring in it. 

This was very special in many ways.  A few being the stone is blue which relates to a few parts of my life. Blue being blue lodge, my birthstone (I was born in September and the birth stone is a sapphire), and also September was the month that I was initiated in and began my Masonic career.  I also received in the mail today, the next book I will begin to read which is Born in Blood. This book has been recommended to me by a few brothers.  

It seems as all of this timing has happened for a reason which I truly believe.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Congrats!


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## Bro. Staton

Congrats and you will do well......Welcome


----------



## Speedbird13

So it took you 3 months to become a Master Mason? 
Here in Australia, it takes a minimum of 12 months from initiation to the third degree. I assumed it was the same world wide! But I learnt something new!


----------

